# Putting tank into wall



## jasert39

Alright let me start my saying that I am by no means a "handyman" so if there is something that doesn't look perfect or exact thats probably why. Moved into my first house about a month ago and have been dying to start this project since we got back from settlement. These are a couple of pictures that I snapped after I removed the paneling and before I removed the studs that were in the wall. Oh yeah I forgot to mention that this entire project will be done the the tank already setup behind the wall from day one since I need to set it up immediately so that I had somewhere to put the fish the were in the old 75 gallon.

Heres some starting pictures.


----------



## jasert39

another


----------



## jasert39

last starting picture you can notice in the previous picture the temporary lighting situation that will be address coming up here.


----------



## jasert39

Now the framing of the studs that will surround the tank needed to take place. This was the most difficult part for me. Would have been a lot easier if the stand (also DIY) and tank were not right behind the wall but nevertheless need to get done. Went to home depot bought a couple 2x4's and a 2X3 to replace one of the studs and away I went. I think that I turned out pretty good, some small errors but all in all a sucess in my book.


----------



## jasert39

Today I got around to getting to home depot again and buying another set up flourescent lights and although my original plan didn't work out like I expected I think that the new light setup looks a bit better than the old. These are the last pictures for now, until I begin to finish the wall and mouldings. Coming along pretty good but I know that I have a lot of work still ahead of me. I plan on replacing the paneling with drywall and doing some finishing working around the tank. I have taken a week off in October to hopefully get this finished up for the most part then...but we will see. So lets hear some input and if anyone has some tips for hanging and finishing drywall send me pm id love some help....thanks.

Anyway the new lighting situation. I notice that the second picture is pretty dark for some reason but you can see the two sets of lights up there.


----------



## deezdrama

Well for a non handyman person I think it looks damn good sofar- Im waiting for my settlement and buying a house and cant wait to do this as well.


----------



## pamonster

looks great, I cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## Susp3nc3

yea thats gonna look awesome...cant wait for the dry wall to go back in and have it all fixed up


----------



## Joga Bonito

looks nice, man


----------



## mr_b401

Now that's what I'm talking about.









I love diy projects. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jesterx626

it looks great, how long do you think until you're finally done?


----------



## duende_df

looking good man!!!







i bet it will look kick ass when is done


----------



## Slim

You know what I always say? If you want something done right you gotta do it yourself. I do all my handy work and I aint ever touched a thing. I layed carpet throughout the whole house refinished the kitchen with a wood floor and re tiled the bathroom. Very nice looking I bet it will look just awesome. I would be worried about the tank being with the dryer, dryers cause mouister build up from what I understand and with the wood stand on a concrete floor that might not be to good.


----------



## jasert39

there is a layer of carpet beneath the stand...will that help? Thanks for all of the replies should hopefully have it all done within a month or so.


----------



## pira-me

looks good







i like it


----------



## Onion

Nice! But why are you building it in your basement? I would rather had it in my living room or something


----------



## marco

good job, looks like ur on the right track.


----------



## killerbee

good job














your work will pay off


----------



## CrimCode

can't wait to see when you're done, but that's a waste for redbellies. stock it with something nice and showy


----------



## jasert39

Onion- couple reasons in the basement...only real place in the house that I could resonabley setup in a place where I could have access from behind the tank for maintence, also water changes from back there is hell of a lot simpler because I siphon the water into my sump pump for the house and have rigged up a way to fill the tank back up with water from the washing machine lines.

Crimcode-Believe me something more than red bellies will be in the tank shorty. I have been on the lookout but have slowed down the search probably until i have just about completed this project )unless of course something falls into my lap).

Everyone else thanks for all of the comments I will keep you all updated as I do anymore work on the tank....again any input or tips on drywalling or links would be appreciated thanks again
Jason


----------



## jasert39

oh yeah crim lol i forgot to mention that my reds were exotic....


----------



## Onion

jasert39 said:


> Onion- couple reasons in the basement...only real place in the house that I could resonabley setup in a place where I could have access from behind the tank for maintence, also water changes from back there is hell of a lot simpler because I siphon the water into my sump pump for the house and have rigged up a way to fill the tank back up with water from the washing machine lines.
> 
> Crimcode-Believe me something more than red bellies will be in the tank shorty. I have been on the lookout but have slowed down the search probably until i have just about completed this project )unless of course something falls into my lap).
> 
> Everyone else thanks for all of the comments I will keep you all updated as I do anymore work on the tank....again any input or tips on drywalling or links would be appreciated thanks again
> Jason
> [snapback]1206604[/snapback]​


Okay, that sounds resonable








But admit it would be funnier to have it in your bedroom or livingroom?


----------



## jasert39

i agree that it would be great in the livingroom but even less people would see it in the bedroom. Livingroom would be great just impossilbe for this sort of project the way that my house is layed out.


----------



## Slim

Id put it in ypur bathroom right in front of the toilet. LOL or above the bathtub ive always wanted that. Good work though none the less.


----------



## jasert39

Thought I would post a couple of thing I have done in the past couple days...i thought there would be a lot more done by now but work has killed me today. Hopefully things can start going a bit faster now. All that is different in the next pictures from the previous is that I painted the sides of tank black and in the last picture you can notice that I lowered the lights (I'm planning on have some low light plants in the tank eventually.)


----------



## killerbee

Why did you paint the side black? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## jasert39

I Figured since there is no real reason for me to ever need to look into the sides of the tank i could cover them for good. Also there is just an unsightly storage room behind the tank that shouldn't need to be seen. I am still working on the plans for the back wall seeing as I need to still be able to see into the tank from there to do maintence, im think of something removable, maybe attached to the moldings of the tank with velcro...any input?


----------



## BUBBA

Looks Great


----------



## killerbee

what i would do is use black posterboard from walmart if you want something removable (42 cents each). If not i would tint the back of the tank with maybe 35% tint so you could barely still see the back.


----------



## jasert39

had not thought of the tint thats a good idea...thanks killer, ill keep that in mind for sure.


----------



## spacealien

Looks good! Maybe try one of those fiberglass 3D backgrounds from Aquarium & Reptile Rocks. I don't think they make anything for a 125 gal tho. Also, I drain my tanks the same way: into a sump or washing machine box. I pre-fabbed a mixing valve with a small water filter and tied it into my houses water supply. The whole thing cost like $30. It mixes the hot and cold to a predetermined setting (74-80 degrees or whatever) so I can just stick a hose in the tank and be done with it.

Good luck with your project!


----------



## killerbee

jasert39 said:


> had not thought of the tint thats a good idea...thanks killer, ill keep that in mind for sure.


No problem, good luck and i can't wait to see the outcome


----------



## 351winsor

I hope it turns out good


----------



## deezdrama

any more progress?


----------



## jasert39

no yet...rough weekend. Planning on getting the drywall started this upcoming week. Ill post pics on this thread as soon as i get something done.


----------



## Nuance

do your fish freak out while you work on the tank... id imagine the construction would cause some stress


----------



## jasert39

yeah they go crazy when I was working near the tank...although I stubbled upon my first set of eggs today in the tank. So I guess they are too bad.


----------



## fishyboi

Nice setup


----------



## jasert39

sorry for the delay in updating (at least if anyone was wondering.







) I have been getting real busy at work and this project has turned basically into a complete remodel of my basement so a lot tearing down walls and stuff has been going on....anyway, the only real update to the tank is inside. found some new driftwood and redecorated and added those new low light plant I spoke of earlier. Here is a pic of how the inside of the tank looks as of right now. Also added some pics of there rest of the basement were the wall have been torn down and everything. The door that you see in the last picture is new along witht the new light fixture that in front of the tank. I have off next week so you should see some dramatic updates then.


----------



## boozehound420

thats goona look sweet once its done, the only thing i would of done diferently is aim the tank towards the inside of the room so you can see it more often

hurry up and get the drywall up !!!!!


----------



## Butterflyboi

Thats gonna look really sick once it all done.I always wanted to put my 150 in wall for sometime now.


----------



## killerbee

Don't change a thing in your aquascaping, looks fantastic. Don't worry bro a good project take precious time. At least you are doing it right the first time.


----------



## CrAzYPiRaYa74985

it'll be a sick aquarium build n man. cant wait to see the end.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

wow cant believe i didnt find this post b4 this. awesome tank man!!!!! keep us up to date with pics


----------



## jasert39

Thanks for all the comments. Seems like it has been taking for ever. LOL



> thats goona look sweet once its done, the only thing i would of done diferently is aim the tank towards the inside of the room so you can see it more often


I though of that, the only problem is (and you cant really see it in the picture) is that my heater is about a foot and a half or two feet from that other wall, this would make maintence and setup of the tank just about impossible. Believe me if I would have been able to put it there I would have, not to mention the ever present danger to a random pool ball leaving the talbe (unlikey but possible). Thanks for the comment though.


----------



## b_ack51

If you're worried about pool balls leaving the table, I would have added a layer of plexiglass a few inches in front of the tank side that would be on display.


----------



## Onion

Im jealous as hell! Keep posting progress pics


----------



## jasert39

b ack - I'm not concerned with the pool balls leaving the table now that the tank is going to be positioned the way it is.


----------



## Genin

that is going to be absolutely dope looking once it is done. nice Ps by the way!


----------



## jasert39

Well finally got some drywall yesterday and got some up on the walls. Should be getting the stuff up around the tank today. Also built a bar in the past couple days that you can see the beginnings of in the second picture. I havent been able to get a good picture but I picked a couple caribe for the tank also.


----------



## killerbee

sweet, keep working at it. All your hard work will pay off sooner than later.


----------



## markley02

Wow looks really nice! I hope you are happy with the caribe. They are going to look small compared to those reds, but they grew really quick in the time I had them.


----------



## Onion

Nice, keep up the good work!


----------



## b_ack51

A bar, pool table, and a piranha tank. Looks like house party at jasert39s in a few months.

Definately an awesome set up man.


----------



## boozehound420

ill bring the girls you supply the beers!!!!


----------



## bmpower007

Great work Jasert, its going to be pimpp Bar,Pool,Fish all its missing is a nice Silver Pole.


----------



## RedBelly Dom

thats sweet i wanted to do that with my tank buy i decided not to


----------



## mrwilson99

looks great, becareful with the hammer tho, tank is really close to the wall. If you don't want dry wall, you can do wood paneling which is easier and it would look nicer.

Great job so far!

Forgot to add: Since you added a bar...you will need plumbing, so mind as well do a plumbing connection for easy water changing for your tank. Or get python and hook it up to the sink for your new bar!


----------



## jasert39

> ill bring the girls you supply the beers!!!!


Beermeister (spell?) will be here by the end of the week. LOL

Thanks for all the comments guys, its coming along good now, got a lot or drywall up today camera needs new batteries I will have new pics tomorrow of the drywall, some lighting hopefully, and some more bar work. I have a damn appointment fighting a ticket tomorrow morning that is going to slow me down but nevertheless, the pics will be up tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## deezdrama

I love DIY projects and you got a damn fine looking one!!! Once I get my settlement and sell my current cracker jack box house I will look for a house with a basement so I can take on an edevour like this- Looks f-ing pimp so far!!!!


----------



## Ries

looks good


----------



## jasert39

Alright damn camera...a lot of progress since i last posted pictures. I had my dad come over last night so that I could get more of the drywall that is closer to the ceiling hung, also got some light installed under the bar (sorry no picture but they are in.) I have a guy I know coming over tonight to show me how to mud and tape the seams so that I do it right. So by the end of the day all the wall should be drywalled and finishing should be getting started, along with light over the bar. Here is what it looks like right now.









edit...not sure what happened but the first picture is old all of those wall under the steps and around the door and wall are up. sorry.


----------



## Onion

Good work jasert! How big will the "tank room" be?


----------



## jasert39

> Good work jasert! How big will the "tank room" be?


if you mean the room behind the tank im guessing its like 10x10 or so just an estimate though.

Well no more drywall go put up today but what is up has the first coat of mud and tape on. Some recessed lights are in over the bar (which took way to long due to me making a dumb error). Ill post some picks tomorrow. I finally got to go out tonight and have a few beers with friends...id did take this week of from work. Anyway ill get some new pics up tomorrow. time for bed.


----------



## bmpower007

LLooking Great day by day, but why didnt you go for a bigger tank?


----------



## KoiBoi

Very Nice love the progress


----------



## jasert39

All the drywall is up and has a coat of mud and tape on it. Also put in the recessed lights over the bad and got the wire ready for the pool table light that is coming next week. Check out the new caribe from markley on the left in the tank shot. Back to work tomorrow so this might slow down a bit but when something noticalbe happens ill take some pics.



> LLooking Great day by day, but why didnt you go for a bigger tank?


 got the 125 for 81 bucks couldn't pass it up...thanks for the comments.


----------



## mtburns83

dam, thats gonna be sweet when your done. awesome setup....


----------



## 33truballa33

very nice work


----------



## icedizzle

Thats pretty decent work you have going there.

Good job :nod:


----------



## Butterflyboi

WOW














I love it.Cant wait to see it when its all done.


----------



## ScArY~PiRaNhA

damm.....so nice man! it make me wanted to do the same thing. can't wait until it done.


----------



## 12sec3s

wow this is sweet. can't wait till you paint the room. what color your going with?


----------



## jasert39

Hey thanks for all the comments...this project is coming along nicely i think. A lot better than I thought it would actually. I have been doing a lot of sanding on the walls. The room basically looks the same but dustier. I think I am going to go with an off white or tanish color of the walls eventually. I'll post more picture when some obvious gets done. Later.


----------



## killerbee

/\ definately comming along. looking good


----------



## Piranhaz 411

how are u gonna clean it


----------



## Onion

411; the walls are only hiding the tank on the outside, if youre in the room it loooks like regular tank, I guess


----------



## jasert39

correct...you can see in the earlier picture that there is plenty of room to stand behind the tank for cleanings...the black background is removable so that I can see into the tank from back there.

Quick update...should be done sanding this weekend and hopefully get a coat of primer up sunday afternoon during the birds game, we will see though.


----------



## Joga Bonito

looking good, man


----------



## JAC

Sweet game room man, I hope someday Ill have something similar.


----------



## jasert39

thanks for the comments, hung a light over the table and put a coat of primer on the walls yesterday. Batteries are charging in the camera ill get some pics up later.


----------



## StuartDanger

gangsta keep it up


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

nice work. Where u live in sw pa? No, I won't come see it... lol


----------



## jasert39

Southeast PA south of philadelphia. Aston, PA. I went to school in pittsburgh...what part of the city are you from?

as promised....pool table light, and primer. Finally looking like a room. Hopefully will be done painting this week at night and then start working on mouldings, the bar, and cleaning up.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

jasert39 said:


> Southeast PA south of philadelphia. Aston, PA. I went to school in pittsburgh...what part of the city are you from?
> 
> as promised....pool table light, and primer. Finally looking like a room. Hopefully will be done painting this week at night and then start working on mouldings, the bar, and cleaning up.


Carrick, 2 miles south of southside


----------



## killerbee

very nice, you are not going to want to leave that place once it's finished


----------



## Fresh2salt

Looks good SO FAR . cant wait to see the finished pics


----------



## Genin

i am liking the progress. great job so far man.


----------



## boozehound420

awesome man...im shur the piranhas appreciate the added privacy haha


----------



## Tinkerbelle

whoa you're in aston? i lived there until i was 2 and then i lived near there in media until i was 4... my grandparents estate was in aston







on lenni road


----------



## furious piranha

im from springfield but i play hockey at ice works in aston...thta tank is gonna be so bad ass


----------



## Ries

great job i like it


----------



## marafie

The work looks amazin, u sure ur doin it







keep up the good work, can't wait to see it wen its done...


----------



## Pilsnah

That's a fat project, kudos


----------



## dc2rtek

it will look good, dont the fish freak out when you hammer in the nails?


----------



## andrew.burd

here's an idea... setup a low wattage light to a motion sensor so when people walk by the tank it lights up and then people get scared by the demons in the water.


----------



## jasert39

sorry thats its been a while since I updated but basically I have been painting my ass off. Whole room is painted now need to work on moldings and the bar. Its all coming together nicely...I keep my self going by scheduling a party here over the thanksgiving holiday. Ill post some pics later probably after I start the moldings. Thanks for all the comments.

Oh sorry and to answer your question...yes the p's go swimming all over the tank when I work close by. But they have started laying eggs for me since I started so i guess its not as bad as it seems.


----------



## EZmoney

jasert39 said:


> Ill post some pics later probably after I start the moldings.










Why do we have to wait for the updated pics? let's see some NOW... or whenever its convenient for ya


----------



## bmpower007

Very niceee, but hit us up with some final pics lets see how everything looks


----------



## jasert39

> Why do we have to wait for the updated pics? let's see some NOW... or whenever its convenient for ya


Alright, alright....lol here you go.

I Don't think it looks to much different than last time but here you are. I am currently attaching the bar top (that is why all the stuff is piled on it) the beermeister has arrive that you can see in the last picture and I just started messing with the moldings around the tank, haven't really made up my mind on exactly what I want it to look like so let you know if you like the ledge sticking out on both side of the tank or not.

the walls are painted now although it doenst look like it in the pictures...its more a real light tan or something.


----------



## boozehound420

thats goona be a ledge where people end up putting there beers on and all that crap

but looks good though


----------



## Onion

Hell, the more you update the more jealous I get


----------



## furious piranha

looks good man...cant wait to see the finished project


----------



## jasert39

Not to much to do with the tank but i thought i would post some pics anyway while i was adding them in my photo album. Stained out side of the bar and put some tiles down today. Its all looks like it finally coming together. Might do some urethan coating on the bar and crown molding tomorrow but we will see.


----------



## bmpower007

Looking goood


----------



## EZmoney

THanks for not making us wait for updates!

Wow it is all looking REAL nice. You never gonna want to leave this room once it is done!

Oh and also keep the pics of the rest of the room coming too. Although they are not directly fish related, I enjoy seeing the overall progress of the room, too. Remodeling is a hobby/job/passion of mine as well.

Now stop screwing around on the internet and get back to work...haha


----------



## jasert39

lol time for bed here lol.

thanks for the comments.


----------



## furious piranha

bar looks pretty bad ass....that is one sweet room


----------



## redbellyjx ©

im in awe. that room is coming along beautifully.


----------



## Onion

Nice progress









Btw. Heres some pics from a swedish tv when they installed a tank inte to wall. Its not as fancy as yours but I like the result.
http://www.tv4.se/308829.html
Just press these names on the page to see the pics.
WEBB-TV:TV: Martin installerar akvarium, del 1
WEBB-TV:TV: Martin installerar akvarium, del 2
WEBB-TV:TV: Martin installerar akvarium, del 3
WEBB-TV:TV: Martin installerar akvarium, del 4


----------



## jasert39

thanks for the link but after I click one of those option another page opens with a ton of choice do you know which one of those is the link I want?

Didn't get a whole lot done last night when to home depot again and bought crown moulding and baseboards, and stained them. As of right now there are two coats of polyurethane on the bar top and borrowed a kick ass vacuum to clean up a little bit that needed to be returned today. Ill post some pics after i get a bit of the moulding up, tonight hopefully.


----------



## Onion

jasert39 said:


> thanks for the link but after I click one of those option another page opens with a ton of choice do you know which one of those is the link I want?
> 
> Didn't get a whole lot done last night when to home depot again and bought crown moulding and baseboards, and stained them. As of right now there are two coats of polyurethane on the bar top and borrowed a kick ass vacuum to clean up a little bit that needed to be returned today. Ill post some pics after i get a bit of the moulding up, tonight hopefully.


Sorry, I wrote wrong in the first post, its videos from the program, and when you opens the link its a 
video player just wait til its loaded and press the play button


----------



## jasert39

more of a room update rather than a tank update. Although I am waiting for polyurethane to dry on the wood that will surround the tank. All of the baseboards are done, we are starting crown moulding tommorrow. Bar has five coats of urethane on the top and a couple coats on the inside and outer walls. Anyway I have been spending a lot time staining and putting coats on urethane on stuff so i guess it doesnt look all that different but thought I would update if there is anyone out there that is still paying attention.


----------



## furious piranha

im still payin attention...looks really nice


----------



## EZmoney

I am still following the progress too!!!!!!

I know how these projects go... some days, the pics don't really show all the extra progress that is being made. I can tell that it is coming along tho.

BTW the soffet above the bar is an interesting detail. does it also have a purpose (i.e. is it hiding HVAC or sumthin)?

Also, have you considered putting a foot-rest bar around the base of the bar?


----------



## jasert39

the soffet does hide the hvac ducts, but I thought that kind of gave a good look and place for the bar. Havent really thought about a foot rail on the bottom, yet anyway. We will see how it goes. I am planning on stools around the bar so depending on what kind I find may make my decision for the foot rail. Got a little bit more molding done today should have the tank stuff done tomorrow. I will post pics then.

Thanks for the comments. I am finally seeing the end of this project coming close!


----------



## killerbee

very nice work, keep it up. Can't wait to see the outcome as i too have been following your progress


----------



## jasert39

had a goal to get the moulding around the tank complete before the eagles/cowboys game tonight...and well got it done in no time....here are the pics that I guess most of you have been waiting for....im still up in the air about the sign above the tank but I have had it laying around and wanted to see what it looked like up....i will post some pics when the room is done but here is the tank....


----------



## thornton_851

that looks AWSOME man







, veary good work


----------



## Pels

nice dude. looks impressive!


----------



## steve1337

wow that is some good ish right thur...

Also I vote to get rid of the sign. It is cheapy and corny and it is an insult to such a beautifull display.


----------



## bmpower007

Nice , its finally finished good work


----------



## ginor2k

Maybe you should take a photo of it without the sign on the tank and see what people think. Imo, I reckon you should take it away, but then it's up to you, after all it's your tank









But what you have is remarkable, I would be really happy if I done something like that


----------



## booozi

Nice man, that looks dope.
Finish picture of the room?


----------



## BigChuckP

I say get rid of the sign, your work looks nice, neat, and professional, the sign makes it look tacky


----------



## Powder

WOW just found this thread but thats freaking cool man 
i cant wait to get a house so i can do that 
im thinking custom entire wall tank 
get a monster shoal of like 20 pygos 
def a sweet setup 
nice work 
cant even tell you not a handyman


----------



## fishofury

You've done a great job especially for a first time project.


----------



## killerbee

Fantastic







I also agree (lose the sign) Everything looks professional and that sign throws your professionalism off. CANNOT say it enough, fantastic bro!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EZmoney

Your wall-tank is soooo pimp.









I kinda like the sign, but don't hang it directly on the the nice molding. Maybe hang it on the wall just above or below the tank.


----------



## Slim

Thats just awesome man. I want one to now


----------



## jasert39

Thanks for all of the comments guys I think that it turned out pretty good, just need to finish the crown moulding now (what a pain in the ass). But as for the the tank looks pretty good.



> Finish picture of the room?


When i get finshined everything and get some stuff on the walls I will post another picture...after all is a fish site not a home redecorating site lol.

I think that I am going to let the sign go for a little while and see how it goes. I'm about tired of mitreing (sp?) so for now i think it will stay, but who knows about the future.


----------



## Genin

beware of attack fish, lmao. nice touch man.


----------



## Onion

Nice jasert! That looks good as hell!









Btw. can you post some close ups on the tank, witoh out flash?


----------



## dutchfrompredator

sweeeeeeet


----------



## furious piranha

that is so awesome....i would def leave taht sign up its kind of cool.....the tank looks like some real good work


----------



## MR HARLEY

wow!!!!


----------



## piranha98

post up the thng when you put up the drywall and wat not


----------



## mikebo22

really nice

that will be my project in the spring


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

congrats man it looks awesome

i have only seen one tank done like this in person and it was a 135 with a pair of breeding mpimbwe frontosa

i like yours better tho because its piranhas


----------



## mauls

good hard work pays off.

Looks really nice, congrats


----------



## Death in #'s

dam great job


----------



## syrus410

VERY VERY NICE!


----------



## chomp chomp

Nice work! Definately Bob Vilaish!


----------



## jasert39

Well its finally finished up all but dumb stuff like hanging picture and stuff so I thought I would put some picture of of the completed project. You can now see all of the mouldings, new vertical blinds, bar stools, clean carpet...etc. Thanks for all of the comments I really appreciate them all. Hope you have enjoyed this thread and if any of you need some help doing something like this I have learned a couple of things along the way...just shoot me a pm. Thanks...if you want i can but together a picture tutorial thing with some explanations about the installation of the tank. If there is a need let me know.


----------



## redbellyjx ©

you should be very proud! excellent work


----------



## jeddy hao

That is way cool. I might want one of those one day.


----------



## Onion

That looks great! A perfect pre-party place


----------



## Postmortem

Amazing set up and project..Do you have any feeding video in your tank?


----------



## jasert39

wow man you brought that back from the dead...no feeding videos from me dont have a camera. Thanks for the comments though. If you guys think this should be move to that diy forum go right ahead. And if anyone have any questions about any part of what i did go right ahead and ask...i may not have done it that way a pro would have but i turned out a lot better than I ever would have imagined.


----------



## black_piranha

thats sweeeeet. mucho props


----------



## quickdeath

SWEETNESS!

Looks like pro work to me!!!


----------



## toanluu77

good work


----------



## yourhead

Great job man! I plan on doing something similar to this once I get my current house and buy my next. It turned out looking great. I could definately see myself putting my next tank into the wall. I've got plans for 200+ gallon so if I end up starting a project I would love to keep a log like you did.

Best Regards,

Brian


----------



## CAPONE

it does look really nice though but personally i wouldnt be building the wall with the p's stil in there just to be safe


----------



## illnino

where is the SALT?


----------



## awfraser

will you be able to see the tanks form both sides of the wall? looks like itl be sick as sh*t!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

looks amazing!


----------



## robert b

looks realy awesome


----------



## grounded jay

looks great nice work


----------



## miltonfool

Nice setup. I love the during shots. I like to see projects like this from start to finish.

Great work.


----------



## MONGO 

omg that is awesome bro..when can I stop by get drunk shoot some pool and feed the piranhas


----------



## moron

that is a nice tank,.....................gooooooood job dude


----------



## naggalowmo

Wow... I am amazed. That whole room looks great!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Well done...







!


----------



## ICEMAN330824

good stuff man! You have just given me some ideas!

Iceman!


----------



## jasert39

someone asked me about this thread and I told them I would find it and bump it up to the top one last time, piranhas are all gone and its filled with saltwater know...new pics are in the the saltwater forum.

anyway bump.


----------



## NegativeCamber

A couple of things...

1) much props on the entire remodel!!








2) I thought you said you were not a handy man? Looks good to me!
3) What happen to the piranhas?


----------



## jasert39

lol, thanks for the comment, learned alot doing this project...i guess I am more of a handyman now that before I started.

Sold the piranhas to make the tank sw.


----------



## redbellyman21

Onion said:


> Nice! But why are you building it in your basement? I would rather had it in my living room or something


The weight probally I do big tanks in basement, plus acces to fersh water and do a drip system.. lol very nice man


----------



## the REASON

link to the pics? please?

Found It.


----------



## Mattones

Awesome job mate. Proud of you. I am guessing you feed them from the storage area eh? This is soon to be my future job. I already know how to build pretty much everything.


----------



## CloneME

Nice job with the in wall installation. Cant wait til I get a house someday and can afford to do the same. 
E


----------



## Humper

Sweet setup...you did an awesome job. When do you come and start mine?


----------

